# Mere Sikhi



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Feb 1, 2010)

Some years ago, I read a book called _Mere Christianity _by C. S. Lewis.  In it, he endeavored to answer the question, "After all the nonessentials are deleted, what must one believe to be a Christian"?  Being a Christian, he was, of course, also trying to convince his readers to join his faith.  We are not concerned with that, of course.

All this controversy about Darshan Singh has gotten me asking myself this very basic question.  If we strip all the nonessentials off, what must one believe and/or do to be a Sikh?

I would start with accepting the ten Nanaks and their teachings and Shri Guru Granth Sahib Maharaj ji as our Eternal Guru.  Even that leaves me asking questions.  What does it mean to accept our ten human Gurus and now SGGS ji?

At first I was going to add "living according to the Sikh Rehat Maryada," but that immediately falls short.  There are other Rehat Maryadas, such as the Gurmat Rehat Maryada (Damdami Takhsal), and of course, all of these (I think) are open to revision.  Certainly, I would like to see some changes to the SRM, which I use as my blueprint of the Sikh life.

What can we all agree on (if anything) that a person must accept/do in order to have the right to call her/himself a Sikh?

Can we please discuss this?

What is "Mere Sikhi"?  What is our faith/religion/way of life when stripped of everything that is not essential?


----------



## Rupinder.Singh (Feb 1, 2010)

Dear Mai Harinder Kaur Ji,

I hope I am able to see these questions from your perspective. 

I am not trying to answer but just sharing what my thoughts are.

For me religion/faith/way of life should guide individuals towards being a true human being. It is impossible for a common individual to define the living of a true human being. Being True Human being is an ongoing process which only comes through practice, practice and only practice.

Being "Mere Sikh" is not easy to achieve too, coz being "mere Sikh" is another name for being true Human being. Now most of us easily know what it takes to be a true Human Being, they also know what reflects being true human being, but problem stays when we ignore that knowledge and continue doing what we like to do according to 'Manmatt-Human Nature'.

We all know SGGS is wealth of knowledge, it is "Shabad Guru", and it is in written form, and anything written has to be read. Just like a common kid cant be scholar mere by looking at a a book from far, a Common man cant be a Sikh just by "Matha Tek" in front of SSGS 

Sikhi is not a Group activity, Sikhi is an individual activity, it starts from the core of the inner-self, without working on that inner-core and claiming being Sikh is also being ignorant.

Now what are the Sikh practices

1. Practicing to Help the needy
2. Practicing to Stand against injustice
3. Practicing being truly Humble
4. Practicing being logical and transparent 
5. Practicing being Aware and alert
6. Practicing being True
7. Practicing being Honest
8. Practicing not to fall in "Blind Faith" rituals
8. and the list goes on and on and on....

The complete list is in SGGS..

In my view this is mere Sikhi......which expands as we read, understand and practice SGGS with our every breath of our life.....Everything else is Human Nature...

Please.. share your views too...I would like to know what you know....:yes:

Thanks


----------



## seeker3k (Apr 28, 2010)

Rupinder.Singh said:


> Dear Mai Harinder Kaur Ji,
> 
> I hope I am able to see these questions from your perspective.
> 
> ...


 

Dear Rupinder Singh ji,
<?"urn:fficeffice" /><o> </o>
Your view are one of the best, Here I thought this forum was open discussion but what I see it is not. The moderators here are standing on guard with the daggers in their hand. They are ready to lynch you. They will jump on every article whether they have the answer or not. It should be left to the public. They should write how they feel. All I see about 6 moderators taking up the argument. I say argument because they make it argument not a discussion. At the same time they call ghost when Nanak argue with the sidhs.
The discussion about bani and life of the gurus are not allowed. I wonder why? Maybe they do not want to know the truth. You wrote 8 point out of many. Do you see any Sikhs practicing of them? The main one is “blind faith” which Nanak spend all his life trying to teach us not to fall for blind faith.
In SGGS all the gurus end the sloke by the name of Nanak. Yet in Dasam Granth non of the so called Gobind Sing’s bani end with Nanak’s name. Why did he brake away from the tradition? Gobibg Singh read the Granth’s bani he also read hi father’s bani. Yet he never used the name of Nanak, don’t that look strange? What really happened?  Did Gobind wrote dasam granth?  What 5 banis Gobind read at the timeof creating amrit?  Were his banis were written by that time?
As far as the sidh goshat is concern, Is there any record by the sidhs that this argument had happened? Was this question n answer were written before that or was it written after the argument? It looks like Nanak wrote this when he came back after the argument. Was there any one who were writing as the questions n answers were being asked?
There are countless books and videos are made to prove that Jesus never existed. Yet we don’t see Christian attaching the authors. Try asking question about the bani be prepare to hire body guard that for sure you will be lynched. 
I have heard in 50 to 70’s in the gurdwaras bhai ji talked against ram krishan and condemn the Hinduism openly. Now when people are asking the questions about the guru and bani one who asked is called traitor. When these so called guardians of Sikhism have no answer they will do any thing to defend their blind faith. This is what is going on in <?xml::ffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on">Punjab now. Some people are asking questions like why gurus had more then one wife? What really happened after Nanak’s death and why the so called gadi was kept in Amardas’s family? The minister of <st1lace w:st="on">Punjab government and the jathedars are going after the people who are asking this question. Even here when one ask direct question no of the moderators reply. 
Keep up the good work to wake up the public.
Seeker3k


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 28, 2010)

seekr3k ji

Yes you are correct. The moderators are on guard. That is what they are for. There are many ways that a forum can descend into verbal chaos, and even laws can be broken. One of the reasons we exist is to enforce forum rules to keep discussions on track and interactions civilized enough so that discussions rather than insults are the words of the day.

What you have written above is not on the subject of this thread. The topic is "Mere Sikhi" and the thread is not an opportunity for anyone to vent frustrations with moderation. We are more lenient than most Sikh forums, and more disciplined than a site like Topix. 

Please return to the topic. Any further digressions will be deleted. Thank you.


----------



## gursikhi.jeevan (Apr 28, 2010)

"Meri Sikhi": Hmmmmmm I actually had to take time to think for a while. I call myself a Sikh but how am I a Sikh and what does Sikhi mean to me.


----------



## gursikhi.jeevan (Apr 28, 2010)

Every 1s views of their relationship to God and their religion varies by their knowledge. The Sikhi I follow and will always follow is the one taught by our 10 guru's and SGGS Ji. Our SGGS Ji is a living guru and within it is our Sikhi. 

No one can achieve Sikhi by calling themselves a Sikh. Each one of us have to earn it. Meri Sikhi mera jeevan aa jo assi apne gurus di teaching's nu follow karke earn karde aa.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 29, 2010)

> If we strip all the nonessentials off, what must one believe and/or do  to be a Sikh?


A Sikh is supposed to learn from all the encounters which one faces in life. 
The Guru gives us lessons on everything in life. 
For e.g. if you were engrossed in your profession as a goldsmith, the lesson:-

<table cellspacing="5"><tbody><tr><td>ਜਤੁ  ਪਾਹਾਰਾ  ਧੀਰਜੁ  ਸੁਨਿਆਰੁ  ॥ 
जतु पाहारा धीरजु सुनिआरु ॥ 
Jaṯ pāhārā ḏẖīraj suni▫ār. 
Let self-control be the  furnace, and patience the goldsmith. 

</td></tr> <tr><td> ਅਹਰਣਿ  ਮਤਿ   ਵੇਦੁ  ਹਥੀਆਰੁ  ॥ 
अहरणि मति वेदु हथीआरु ॥ 
Ahraṇ maṯ veḏ hathī▫ār. 
Let understanding be the  anvil, and spiritual wisdom the tools. 

</td></tr> <tr><td> ਭਉ  ਖਲਾ  ਅਗਨਿ  ਤਪ  ਤਾਉ  ॥ 
भउ खला अगनि तप ताउ ॥ 
Bẖa▫o kẖalā agan ṯap ṯā▫o. 
With the Fear of God as  the bellows, fan the flames of tapa, the body's inner heat. 

</td></tr> <tr><td> ਭਾਂਡਾ  ਭਾਉ  ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ  ਤਿਤੁ  ਢਾਲਿ  ॥ 
भांडा भाउ अम्रितु तितु ढालि ॥ 
Bẖāŉdā bẖā▫o amriṯ ṯiṯ dẖāl. 
In the crucible of love,  melt the Nectar of the Name, 

</td></tr> <tr><td> ਘੜੀਐ  ਸਬਦੁ  ਸਚੀ  ਟਕਸਾਲ  ॥ 
घड़ीऐ सबदु सची टकसाल ॥ 
Gẖaṛī▫ai sabaḏ sacẖī taksāl. 
and mint the True Coin of  the Shabad, the Word of God. 

</td></tr> <tr><td> ਜਿਨ  ਕਉ  ਨਦਰਿ  ਕਰਮੁ  ਤਿਨ  ਕਾਰ  ॥ 
जिन कउ नदरि करमु तिन कार ॥ 
Jin ka▫o naḏar karam ṯin kār. 
Such is the karma of those  upon whom He has cast His Glance of Grace. 

</td></tr> <tr><td> ਨਾਨਕ  ਨਦਰੀ  ਨਦਰਿ  ਨਿਹਾਲ  ॥੩੮॥ 
नानक नदरी नदरि निहाल ॥३८॥ 
Nānak naḏrī naḏar nihāl. ||38|| 
O Nanak, the Merciful  Lord, by His Grace, uplifts and exalts them. ||38|| 
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## wizesikh (Apr 29, 2010)

Mere Sikhi
When we love someone we call them My Love
Whatever we hold dear to us we add the word ME or Mere to it.

If you strip it down its not my sikhi at all. The person we tend to Love and call MY
is never ours to begin with. Instead we apply our own thoughts and emotions and make him or her ours.

When you strip away all the emotions and all of your implied thoughts.. it comes down to:

Teri Sikhi, - Because the Sikh way of life was not created by us but was shown to us by the Guru. 

so the real question is, how did you apply Guru's Sikhi on yourself? and how will you continue to apply it? 

-WizeSikh


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 29, 2010)

wisesikh ji

I love your answer. This is only part of what we are given by our Gurus. One little glimpse into the endless resources that the Great Giver gives to you and to me and to all of us. And of course there is nothing asked by Him, because He already creates everything, everything is under His Hukam, and He is the Giver of All.

Perhaps Mere Sikhi is that effort we make when seek to uncover within ourselves "What is that offering?"

<table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0" width="98%"><tbody><tr bgcolor="#ffecec"><td class="ggs">ਆਖਹਿ ਮੰਗਹਿ ਦੇਹਿ ਦੇਹਿ ਦਾਤਿ ਕਰੇ  ਦਾਤਾਰੁ ॥ 
</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffecec"><td class="subhead">aakhehi  mangehi dhaehi dhaehi dhaath karae dhaathaar ||
</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffecec"><td class="shlok">People beg and pray, ""Give to us,  give to us"", and the Great Giver gives His Gifts.
</td></tr><tr><td class="rmenuheader">

</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffec"><td class="ggs">ਫੇਰਿ ਕਿ ਅਗੈ ਰਖੀਐ ਜਿਤੁ ਦਿਸੈ ਦਰਬਾਰੁ ॥ 
</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffec"><td class="subhead">faer k agai rakheeai jith dhisai  dharabaar ||
</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffec"><td class="shlok">So  what offering can we place before Him, by which we might see the Darbaar  of His Court?</td></tr></tbody></table>
P/S by was of moderation, that the word "Mere" in the title is the English word that means the smallest, or the slightest, or the most basic. A few of us have thought "mere" was a punjabi word or that it was an alternative spelling of "miri." 

The title asks, What is Sikhi in its simplest and most basic sense? :happykaur:


----------



## amrit.saggu (Apr 29, 2010)

seeker3k said:


> Dear Rupinder Singh ji,
> fficeffice" />
> Your view are one of the best, Here I thought this forum was open discussion but what I see it is not. The moderators here are standing on guard with the daggers in their hand. They are ready to lynch you. They will jump on every article whether they have the answer or not. It should be left to the public. They should write how they feel. All I see about 6 moderators taking up the argument. I say argument because they make it argument not a discussion. At the same time they call ghost when Nanak argue with the sidhs.
> The discussion about bani and life of the gurus are not allowed. I wonder why? Maybe they do not want to know the truth. You wrote 8 point out of many. Do you see any Sikhs practicing of them? The main one is “blind faith” which Nanak spend all his life trying to teach us not to fall for blind faith.
> ...



What is it to be a Sikh? Rupinder Singh has given a wonderful response and I believe there is no other. Guru Granth Sahib Ji is the way of life of a Sikh. To be a Sikh is to be a True Human being. People may choose to follow maryada's written by others, but the true Sikh Rehat is written in Guru Granth Sahib Ji as clear as crystal. Make the Guru your best friend and nothing else in this world will matter. This devotion has to be true, and not just so you can tell the rest of the world that you are a Sikh. This devotion has to be one blessed by Gods grace, and not your own will. This devotion is what makes one a Sikh. The true devotion to Naam can only come by Gods mercy on a soul-bride. We have an entire community who claims to be Sikhs, but unless one is walking the path through practice and constant self analysis/awareness we are not truly Sikhs. This is exactly how the "Brahmin" which means "one who knows himself" turned into a caste position--just as the definition of Sikh is changing. Nobody is born a Sikh, one must walk the path of Guru ji. 

As per your above controversy-triggering questions- no offense but I believe they are all irrelevant. The question is what does it take to be a Sikh. The answer is Devote oneself to Guru Granth Sahib Ji. Any arguments beyond this are useless and will lead to never ending debate. If you wish to participate, be my guest. I found myself debating things, but as i submitted to my Guru, I've forsaken my intellect..I am happy, and I have only one thirst in life, by Gods grace.

God bless
Amrit


----------



## wizesikh (Apr 29, 2010)

Sikhi in its most basic sense is and always will be oneness. It is a vision to see the world & the universe as a whole.

Religions of the past have divided mankind. 
Countries, borders, polititians etc.. have all divided mankind... 

Sikhi however has taken the route to unite mankind and show that deep down inside we are all one. 

The first word of Japji Sahib states the The Purpose of the entire Sikh Faith.

That is why Satguru has made it clear... Raj Karega Khalsa ... at the end we will all realize that we are all ONE.      Aakhi rahe na koi.... our egos that separate us from each other will no longer remain.

So if you break it all down, the purpose of Sikhi is to realize that we are all ONE. 

-WizeSikh


----------



## seeker3k (Apr 29, 2010)

wizesikh said:


> Sikhi in its most basic sense is and always will be oneness. It is a vision to see the world & the universe as a whole.
> 
> Religions of the past have divided mankind.
> Countries, borders, polititians etc.. have all divided mankind...
> ...


 

Wizesikh,
<?"urn:fficeffice" /><o> </o>
Nice name u have. Is that mean all world will be khalistan?
seeker3k


----------



## amrit.saggu (Apr 29, 2010)

Seeker3
Way to take things out of context?? Raj Karega Khalsa has far more depth than that. Truth will prevail. If you wish to follow and perpetuate media propaganda you can share it in some other forum- Sikh philosophy is for Sat Sangat. 

God bless
Amrit


----------



## wizesikh (Apr 29, 2010)

lol Khalistan? come out of your fantasy world. Sikhi is far to big to be contained within borders of a country. 

Look around you Sikhs being 2% of india are located all over the world. No other minority has such power. 

You cant chain down a babar sher in a small country...we need the whole universe to play around and roar 

Think outside the box my friend...


----------



## amrit.saggu (Apr 29, 2010)

I like how you think.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Apr 29, 2010)

amrit.saggu said:


> I like how you think.



So do I!

But none of this is answering my question:  

"What must a person believe/do to be a Sikh?"​


----------



## jasi (Apr 29, 2010)

SS AKAL JI.

To all answers to what Sikhi is all about then  read and understand Jap Ji Sahib as your GPS to pass daily life.


THREE RULES TO HAVE A HEALTHY LIFE STYLE

This is the reason Guru Nanak gave us 3 rules of thumb as our GPS to lead a life of a house holder, the three bricks for the foundation of the home of Miri-Piri.

1. Naam Japna.  (DAILY HARD WORK AND LIFE STYLE)
2. Kirat Karni  .  (DAILY HARD WORK AND LIFE STYLE)
3. Vand kei Chakna. (VAND KEI CHAKNAH=SHARING BY HAVING REAPED THE FRUITS IN LIFE AND HELPING WHO NEEDS A HAND IN ANY WAY OR FORM,IRRESPECTIVE OF THIER,CRED OF FAITH .)

After reading JAP JI SAHIB  what one can  can ask for?

Jaspi


----------



## seeker3k (Apr 29, 2010)

wizesikh said:


> lol Khalistan? come out of your fantasy world. Sikhi is far to big to be contained within borders of a country.
> 
> Look around you Sikhs being 2% of india are located all over the world. No other minority has such power.
> 
> ...


 
No that is FANTASY
WAKE UP


----------



## harbansj24 (Apr 29, 2010)

> As far as the sidh goshat is concern, Is there any record by the sidhs that this argument had happened? Was this question n answer were written before that or was it written after the argument? It looks like Nanak wrote this when he came back after the argument. Was there any one who were writing as the questions n answers were being asked?



seeker3 ji,

Irrespective of the fact if anyone was taking notes during the question answer session, do you find anything wrong or illogical with the arguments? Has not Guruji, given logical and immortal arguments for the supremacy of "Naam" over the practices of hard penances, yoga, sidhis etc  in the quest to understand the ultimate?

I think we should go into the substance of Guru Nanak ji's philosophy and the continuum established by the nine following gurus and ultimately put down in SGGS rather than to get into disruptive discussions of personal lives and styles of Gurus.

It is acknowledged and accepted that our Gurus were very superior Human beings with a highest level of intelligence. They were not prophets or "Divine beings". So on the path to understand the ultimate, they could enter into controversies and contradictions. The best part is that Guru Nanak himself in in Japji does not claim to know the ultimate. Far from it. In fact he says it is infinite and unfathomable. But that should not restrain a Sikh from seeking new knowledge. That is why he is called a Sikh or a permanent learner.

Having said this, in our path to learning we must also practice a modicum of reverence for those who have put us on the path of permanent learning. We should not get into the disruptive trap of of finding irrelevant loopholes in the personal styles and lives of the Gurus.

Personally in addition to what has been put so beautifully and precisely by Rupinder Singh ji, I would like to see a Sikh in his complete visual glory because that is the image that comes instantly to mind when the word Sikh is uttered. Many will disagree but that is my personal conviction.

Gurfateh and Chardiankalan.


----------



## wizesikh (Apr 29, 2010)

Sometimes a simple answer is hard to accept.

How to become a Christian: Accept Jesus in your heart.
How to become a Muslim: Accept Allah in your heart.
How to Become a Hindu: Accept Ram in your heart.
How to become a Sikh?: Accept the Shiri Guru Granth Sahib.

Thats all it really takes. Accepting is the hardest part of them all. 

Sikhi is not about building doorways to heaven, it is a way of life a path which one choses either to accept or not to accept. 

So when you see a mona, a manmukh, turbaned alcaholic etc... claim they are Sikhs.. they really are Sikhs .. they may not practice it as boldly as you. But they have the thirst to claim they are sikhs, and trust me they will die arguing with you to keep that claim. Why? because inside they have accepted the Sikh way of life but may not be as strong as you to follow it on a daily basis.

So to answer your question, if you accept the fact that you are a Sikh, then you are a Sikh... In its most simplest and basic form... it is your acceptance that makes you a Sikh.
<!-- google_ad_section_end -->


----------



## Rupinder.Singh (Apr 29, 2010)

Raj Karega Khalsa, AAki Rahe na koi


------------------------------------

Dear Seeker3k ji....


I wish i can see the world through your eyes too, but I also wish we all learn how to understand your point of view in the right context.

I have noticed one thing, that you surely pick the problem, and pin-point it but most of us take it the other way around or offending, it is human nature.

We all need change, and a change for good.


It has been pin pointed by you that if " Raj Karega Khalsa, aaki rahe na koi" does actually mean Sikhs want Khalistan as a diffrent country.

What I understood from it that you want to express that some of the Sikh community members take this phrase in this sense and you are expressing the need of education to those community members. and through your valuable contribution here, you definitly give us a chance to think over it.


Along the lines of our fellow SPN members

To understand this phrase, we need to understand what does "Khalsa" and "AAKi" means.

Khalsa--in simple words means Pure ones..and pure ones are those who follow "Truth is high but higher still is truthful living" as guided by  our gurus


AAKi -- means egoistic...


So in plain english it would be 

"Raj Karega Khalsa..."

One who is pure, will rule his/her life.. through truthfull living

"Aaki rahe na koi.."

Please be advised no-one remains egoistic and waste his/her precious life in falsehood

Please note here that tone of expresssion is "Advise" by our Gurus its not a tone of "command"

and "Raj" means ruling your own life not the World


It is my opinion that some of us take " Aaki rahe na koi" means " No egoistic person will survive" which is entirly wrong. 

Some of us even go to the extent of saying it "Baki rahe na koi"

PS: I was myself one of those at some point of my life. but then I prefered to ask the granthi right after the ardass one day. and he corrected me by telling me the right word "AAKI".


I request you all to please correct me if I am wrong.

Thanks

Rupinder Singh


----------



## seeker3k (Apr 29, 2010)

wizesikh said:


> Sometimes a simple answer is hard to accept.
> 
> How to become a Christian: Accept Jesus in your heart.
> How to become a Muslim: Accept Allah in your heart.
> ...


 

Hello,

I am already warned to stick to the subject. I will be banned if I write any thing more. What I have to write is faith shattering. Meri sikhi is intact unshakable. Because it is built on solid foundation. Not on sand.


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 29, 2010)

Rupinder.Singh said:


> Raj Karega Khalsa, AAki Rahe na koi
> 
> 
> It has been pin pointed by you that if " Raj Karega Khalsa, aaki rahe na koi" does actually mean Sikhs want Khalistan as a diffrent country.



Rupinder ji

Your essay is eloquent. 

In truth, there are many Sikhs who do not take _Raj karega Khalsa Aaki Rahe na koi_ to be a slogan in support of Khalistan. I myself never even knew it was used/understood as a pro-Khalistan slogan until someone mentioned here at SPN. Up until then I understood it to mean that Sikhs have always been victorious in any struggle we undertook,  and Sikhs will always be victorious in any struggle, even when the victory is a moral victory --when we hold the moral high ground.

The history of Sikhi is captured in that statement. And we say this over and again because we know that this is also our future. These are my simple thoughts.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Apr 29, 2010)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> Rupinder ji
> 
> Your essay is eloquent.
> 
> ...



I think that "_Raj karega Khalsa Aaki Rahe na koi_, " like many things in Sikhi has many different legitimate meanings.  I must agree with every meaning it has been given here.  On a personal level, I see it as my battle to overcome the impurities in me, the five thieves that rob me of my purity. (BTW, I always refer to myself as an aspiring Khalsa, I got that title with Amrit;  the reality takes a bit of work.)     It is also a sort of companion concept to chardi kala, as you say, we Sikhs have always been, and will always be victorious.   On a public level, I see it, in its smallest, more limited form, as the Republic of Khalistan.  A bit broader I see a coming age of peace and plenty ("If [we] build it, they will come").  And then - why not? - the whole universe (and maybe other universes as well) as our playground when we go roaring and cavorting through the stars!


----------



## gurbanicd (Apr 30, 2010)

perfect response by s.Rupinder singh


----------



## roopsidhu (Apr 30, 2010)

The best answer to this question is by Rupinder Singh ji. Nothing much can be added.
Living the life the way as defined in SGGS ji is mere sikhi. The fine details of each and every aspect of life,  human actions, behaviours and  daily dealing of a true sikh are explained in SGGS ji. No need to refer to any other books, rehats or granths. Reading, understanding and living the life the way described in SGGS ji is the real sikhi. nothing less that that can be mere sikhi.
 "this is what I think about the subject and I always respect the corrections and improvements if there are any"
Roop Sidhu


----------



## Harry Rakhraj (Apr 30, 2010)

Mai Harinder Kaur said:


> So do I!
> 
> But none of this is answering my question:
> 
> "What must a person believe/do to be a Sikh?"​


Yes, Mai! This just isn't answering your Question. And I believe it never can through discussions or discourses. Mere Sikhi as a concept will necessarily mean different things to different individuals

Sikhi, or mere Sikhi, is religion and, as such, implicitly personal. To me, being merely a Sikh or mere Sikhi means to live a life striving, learning to achieve that wholeness, that unity of thought and deed that we humans are capable of. And................
And, that in this pursuit, the SGGS  may be accepted as a guide, a mentor. I say ' may' and not 'must' or ' should' because I believe that ultimately "truth is a pathless land..."  

Having said this I sum up :Being a Sikh  *to me* means *devoting your life to the pursuit of Truth* implying, of course, that the SGGS can be an invaluable guide to the pursuit.


----------



## jasi (Apr 30, 2010)

SS AKAL  Ji.

Let us not make world laughs at us by living in a country which is known around  the world as one of the biggest democracy on earth.World is  proud of us but there are some pockets of people still feel they live under Mogal Empire tyerny.

 Based on some fanatics and failure to understand the democratic power  where there is potential to topple any government in power by the people  which is  elected  by the people

 Having said that division of the country or Provence's has been always  in  India which made British empire empowered all states after states  in  India one  by one by betraying each others by so called self made kings.

 Our only one self made Sikh king Maharaja Ranjit Singh became Maharajah  by uniting 13 Misls under one rule to fight against the  Afghan's  attacking Punjab at that time when Mogul empire left a vacuum by leaving  India..

 That is when there were Sikh empire.

 Raj krega Khalsa  means not  Sikh will have a kingdom all over the world.  It is freedom on one's  ego  to be pure in oneself.  

 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The            word "Khalsa" means "pure", Khalsa's are Sikhs which have  undergone            the sacred Amrit Ceremony initiated by the  10th Sikh Guru,  Guru Gobind            Singh Ji Maharaj. [/FONT]

 We lost Sikh empire by betrayal by our own Sikh generals or others  insiders by collaborating with British army at the time when Sikh army  was winning the war against British army..

 But that was then now we are in different world having complete control  to elect any one we feel who is competent to run our country. 

 If the people made a mistake by electing a wrong leader first time  ,should relax until the next elections are due to exercise their rights  to vote again than ready to sacrifices your lives to get the point  through with elected governments.

 if their is still grievances peaceful protests  are normal options  or   if that do not work then change the government.It is elected by the  people ,for the people than being misguided by some elements who wants  to have their own importance to be recognized in the societies. . 

The tragedy is that politicians never encourage the 85% populations in  the urban area to be aware of the power of vote in democracy because  they are aware if the public at large will know the power of vote which   can get him out from his political carriers. 

 It is not a time for sacrifices , it is time to progress being smart not  be hijacked by some leaders for their personal interest to become a  leaders. 

 Spread more awareness among all the people thorough different media   about their democratic rights and follow the real meanings of Gurbani  preached by educated priest and according to our GURUS teachings without  having any EGO .ridden BABAS for their personal gains

 Sikh never attacked any country to gain power on others unless they were  provoked and stood up to defend them selves.

"Blaming others for one 's own mistakes make that one a big looser".as  old quote by unknown.

Wahe Gru JI Khalsa Wahe Guru Ji Ki Fateh



 Jaspi



.


----------



## seeker3k (Apr 30, 2010)

jaspi said:


> SS AKAL Ji.
> 
> Let us not make world laughs at us by living in a country which is known around the world as one of the biggest democracy on earth.World is proud of us but there are some pockets of people still feel they live under Mogal Empire tyerny.
> 
> ...


 


Dear Japi ji,
<?"urn:fficeffice" /><o> </o>
Thanks for the best advice. Your comments are the best I ever read here. It is power of the vote that can change things. Only the few political leaders are controlling the masses. And we are letting them control us. The know how to exploit our emotions. Any decision we make is and will be wrong decision. We Sikhs are acting as spoiled child. We have to look beyond our nose. We should be working for the great <?xml::ffice:smarttags" /><st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">India</st1:country-region>. Can any one see the result of EU? They were all fighting with each other till they got together. Now it is most powerful block in the world. 2% of the population in <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">India</st1:country-region> can not become great. Look at the <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Israel</st1:country-region> a small country surrounded by enemy yet one of the powerful country in that region. Have any one seen doing the demonstrations any where in the world. They get things done by negation not disruption. We Sikhs are living in the past and we are dreaming that one day we will rule <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">India</st1:country-region> and the whole world. We have to learn to get along with others.
We NRI go to <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">India</st1:country-region> and give the money to gurdwaras and baba’s deras. We don’t do any thing to up lift the society. All we do is party and drink and show off. We rent the big halls and spend money like water. Yet there is shortage of water there. There is no future plan by any Sikhs that I come across I just came back from <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">India</st1:country-region> after spending 5 months. We are selling our votes yet we are blaming the politian. They are nothing with out our vote.
<o> </o>
Seeker3k


----------



## Arvind (Apr 30, 2010)

ikonkaar


----------



## jasi (Apr 30, 2010)

SS AKAl Ji.

3K Ji

Thanks for your comments to understand how we are manipulated by our* ego* ridden leaders in our religion and politics.

What a pride we boast about India after over 2000 years of Mugal  Dominations  and British rule  by divide and rule policy. We sold out our own brothers to get ourselves profited but not very long before until our turn came.

Maharaja Ranjit Singh Empire still would have existed if our own Sikh leader in his kingdom were not deceivers the army of Sikhs.

But we never learned yet and still suffering from  SAME EGO . *Oh men Jat Han. TU majbi sikh hai*. Other than Jat they got fed from  discrimination and opened their own Guru Dwars. Why blame any one . We distroy our unity and other world is lauging at all sardar ji.

We still carry our ego in public "OH FATE CHAK DIAN GE". Sure you could not even follow a pinch of salt of Sikh philosophy  and wisdom.

Now when the SPGC is more controlled by certain group based on their thinking that they are superior class from Ramgarhia or Majbibies or others gave the opurtunity to seperate preaching into thier own Gurudwaras. It is not thier faults . We did it.

Now any one who is becoming more stronger like Ravidasia there is war started though Bhai Ravidas  maharaj ji Bani is enshrined in SGSS and we bow our heads every day.


GURU NANAJ K DEV JI  eradicated this cancer of cast system for ever but it started penetrating in our Sikhs culture.

Terrible! One can ask any person who is effected with kinds of humiliations.

There used to be a  time when low cast person bring  RAM name on their tong . these Brahmans will  cut his tong with scissor so he may not repeat again the name of RAM.

Khalsa  was created  by open invitations to all cast or creed to join. We have results until today for sikhs bravery in the history when they fought the injustices.

Today just try to say any body Bhai Sahib. he will turned out an ask you "TUSI MENU JANEDE O?

He forgot all that since we are sikhs we are all bhai sahibs created by Guru Nanak De Jeo.

Bhai chars is flown away only ego and self proclaimed high class is left.High class supposed by one's deeds.

Imagine being a majority in Punjab we can not make our stable government for Punjabi's and fulfill  all kinds of requirements in area of educations ,health,agriculture and other fields.

No we can not even look after our over stocked grains in the market. it is being disroyed in open places than the go downs, the farmers are commuting suicide.

Still they do not learn how to vote and get your demands promised from next leaders or government who come to your for votes.. 

This is curse to my people even such sublime GSSS is to follow like one's GPS to healthy life..

We all have responsibilities to promote as much as awareness to our 85% people in RURAL societies

May Sart Guru ji Bhakhasan samrat to all.

jaspi



forgetting every thing GURU GOBIND SINGH JI 'S SACRIFICED TO CREATE A KHALSA WITH OUT ANY CASTE SYSTEM... because of one single thing by practicing dogma religions and practicing cast system.


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 30, 2010)

I always enjoy critical thinking and reflection on politics, government and leadership. However it is important to return to the topic of Mere Sikhi. What are the fundamentals of Sikhi? What is Sikhi in its simplest and most essential form?  What is Sikhi without all the add-ons and options? 

Thank you


----------



## jasi (Apr 30, 2010)

SS AKAL JI.

Thanks for your comments. Sikh is enriched with knowledge of sikhism in majority of people born in rural area in Sikh families except may be less than 1% living abroad or in big city in India.

Foundations of Sikhism basic knowledge are laid at childhood stage as far as I am concern being lived in rural area.

Today complications came in our Sikhism when we see our preachers do not follow what they  preach.


The problem has so much developed that our people have to start defining our ways of life according to the Gurabani. Cast system is taking over so rapidly among us which once was eradicated by GURU NANAK DEV JI..

Ram Garia,Majbhi Sikhs or others are not respected in Jat controlled GUR DWARAS and resulted for others to build thier own places worship.  

More division is Sikhism.

Our childerns are getting mix reactions from all these daily happenings. But no one care to speak loud to creat awarness that we all come from one creators.

At least thanks to Sikh philosophy which is a great forum to speak up to up lift principals of Sikhism

It is deep rooted problem which causing so much disbelief in nw genrations that is why Babu man quoted a song to let people know that Nimrta is number one quality among the Sikhs and ego is #1  enemy of us. 

The matter is not critical or to criticizing any one but it is matter of sharing how to bring
JAGRITI among all the Sikhs 

BHUL CHUK MOAF.:meditation:



jaspi


----------



## kulbirs (May 1, 2010)

Dear Mai Harinder Kaur Ji,
WKWF

First of all, I will seek your apology for not responding to you immediately. I was bit busy with some of my research papers and moreover I needed time to answer your simple but really complex question.

Sikhism unlike other religions and faith was not started and completed by one prophet or apostle. Sikhism was made complete in all its form in a period of 200 years (1499 to 1699) by Ten Gurus- messengers of Almighty - 'WaheGuru'.

Every Master from Guru Nanak Dev Ji to Guru Gobind Singh Ji reinforced certain qualities , virtues, characteristics, etc., as  laid down in the 'blueprint' of Guru Nanak Dev ji,(in the form of often referred 'Nanakian Philosophy') which in turn was bestowed upon by Guru Nanak ji's Guru - Almighty 'WaheGuru'.

Out of Ten Masters, Six Guru Sahibs have contributed through Gurbani as well as inculcated certain virtues in their Sikhs both through Gurbani and setting themselves as examples; while other Gurus have reinforced those virtues along with new ones among Sikhs through Gurbani and setting themselves as examples. (some scholars have also claimed Tenth Master's verses in Guru Granth Sahib). For instance, Sixth Master's military getup and introduction of new musical instruments like Sarangi in Gurbani Keertan. Thus, what was started by Guru Nanak Devji, was given the final 'touch' by Guru Gobind Singh ji to make a complete  and pure Human Being of Almighty 'WaheGuru' - the KHALSA. For guidance of Sikhs to become a Khalsa, Guru Sahibs gave 'GURU SHABAD' as Guru as enshrined in Guru Granth Sahib ji.

This is 'Mere Sikhi'. 

 But over a period of time, due historical reasons, as well as due to evil motives of other faiths and forces (who foresee Sikhs as threat to their faith!), Sikhs have developed a lot of 'biprin ki reet' (the opposite path as laid by Ten Masters and Rituals, Customs, and Traditions of 'Brahiminical' orders, no offenses please).

Caste system (Jatism, Ramgarhiaism, Khatrism, etc.- pure form of EGOSIM), Use of intoxicants; following many  rituals, and more dangerously moving away from Shabad Guru to sort of Idolism of Guru Granth Sahib (sorry for using this word), are just a few of Biprin kee reet examples. Guru Sahibs, the Ten Masters, made Shabad Guru as our Guru and we as sikhs bow our head in front of Guru Granth Sahib, and feel that as a sikh, we have done our job - it is sort of idolism; No doubt, a Sikh is supposed to bow in front of Guru Granth Sahib, but it only a tip of Iceberg.A Sikh is supposed to read Guru Shabad, understand it, if he/she feels can challenge it and then see its result and if satisfied can embrace it in his/her everyday life with no looking back. Ten Masters never ever forced the Sikh faith on anybody, had that been the case, then from borders of Iran-Afghanistan to Yamuna River, there would have been only Sikhs. But Sikhism is not a faith of force, no one can force himself/herself to HIM. Sikhism is faith of faith, simple, truthful living and high thinking, service to humanity & nature, and being attached to HIM at same time attached to worldly affairs, and of course free from rituals. So, Sikhism is a not faith of blind faith. Ten Masters do not encourage it. They say very clearly, if you want to play the game of love for God, then first give your consciousness and intellect to Guru Shabad (embrace Guru Shabad as your Guide/Guru), and if you feel you are satisfied with Guru Shabad as your true guru, then never-ever turn your back from this holy faith and way to HIM.

Thus, my thinking about 'mere sikhi' is:

PRESENT PRACTICED SIKHI - BIRPRIN KEE REET = ACTUAL SIKHI/PURE SIKHI/MERE SIKHI.

Gur Fateh.


Note: I will get back on this topic with more practical material, though I do not claim myself  a scholar of Sikhism, but with whatever intellect Waheguru has given me, I have answered it. I will be glad if some more positive clarifications and discussions takes place in this direction.


----------



## Balkar Singh (May 1, 2010)

Respectable Jio, Gurufateh !!!
We can all agree but with the Gurbani. Every hint of essencial 'maryada' is clearly given here. The question is , " are we ready to obey ?" Finding faults and raising doubts is the way of sikh-intelligencia today. I am sorry to say that where followers are escapists,hundreds of SRMs or single SRM will serve no purpose.
"What can a Satguru do, if the followers are defaulters--
Kabir sacha satguru kaya kre jou sikha me chuuk." 
Guru save the Faith!!!
With regards, Balkar Singh


----------



## roopsidhu (May 1, 2010)

Well put Narayanjot kaur ji " However it is important to return to the topic of Mere Sikhi. What are the fundamentals of Sikhi? What is Sikhi in its simplest and most essential form? What is Sikhi without all the add-ons and options? "your this qoute clarifies the question very much but still answers from some SPNers are far from the question.  lets request everyone to stick to the topic please.
Roop Sidhu


----------



## Simranman1 (May 1, 2010)

amrit.saggu said:


> Seeker3
> Way to take things out of context?? Raj Karega Khalsa has far more depth than that. Truth will prevail. If you wish to follow and perpetuate media propaganda you can share it in some other forum- Sikh philosophy is for Sat Sangat.
> 
> God bless
> Amrit





SSA,
Humble suggestion.
Correting is the way forward, rebuking is not. (counter prodctive).
Sat sangat is for everyone, friend and foe alike.
bbfn.


----------



## jasi (May 1, 2010)

SS AKAL.

That is 100% correct. Same I explained in my regular plea that this plague of cast system was eradicated by Guru Nanak Dev Ji  and GURU GOBINDH SINGH  JI MAHARAJ PUT THE LAST STAMP and laid a foundation of the KHALSA PANTH by iviting all to join regardless of any cast or  creed . 

jaspi


----------



## seeker3k (May 2, 2010)

Mere Sikhi

<?"urn:fficeffice" /><o> </o>
<o> </o>
Mere Sikhi. 
<o> </o>
There are 3 mail pillars that Sikhi stand on. There can be many more.
1 Kirat karni. Do the work by your own hands.
2 Band ke shakna. Share food, it can be include most thing that can be shared.
3. Naam simran.
<o> </o>
My Sikhi is from Nanak’s teaching. I am sorry if it offends any one. As it is said by many that Nanak eradicated the cast system. In my view Nanak did not eradicate but he tried to make people about the bad things that can come out of discrimination among the casts. 
Nanak also tries to make people aware of stone worship. Idol worship and blind faith.
Nanak tried his best but most people did not understand and did not give up the cast system. History shows that it never worked. There is no proof that it worked. No one of that time got their children married in other cast. Writing in bani is one thing but to implementing it is other.
How does the work by own hands work in practice? What if one’s hands are cut off or he/she is disable can not work by his hands? Nanak settles down when he was 30 or so. He travels in search. At 30 he started to do the farming. He did not do the kirat. He was supported by his father. I have not read any writing that shows any Guru worked by his hand. They preached but never worked as common man. The idea of every person should do kirt is not valid. No guru set the example.
<o> </o>
Band ke shakana is good ideology, can it work? It has good chance of working. But what I have seen in <?xml::ffice:smarttags" /><st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">India</st1:country-region> and in foreign countries. No one is willing to share. Most people are trying to rob people. I am not talking about other people I am talking about mere Sikh brothers. I have gone to gurdwara where the poor people dressed in rags were not allowed in the langar. If we don’t see that langar is shared by all how then can we share what we have. SGPC make more money from the gurdwaras then the Punjab Government. Why are they not sharing with the common man. The money they collect they can do clean up cities and do some thing about the water supply in villages. No they don’t they just line their own pockets.
<o> </o>
Naam simran:  What naam should one do the simran of? There is no  clear guidance by any guru’s bani. The word hari is written 9288 times in SGGS. The word waheguru was not there at the time of Nanak. What naam he was referring to? Nanak emphasized naam more then any one yet he did not made it clear. Or did he? I as I understood from the SGGS the naam has to be given by true guru not just read it in any book. Nanak was not into hiding things he penalized other religion of their stupid rituals. How then he did not claries the Naam?
We all know that he condemn rituals of stone worship then did he nor knew that the Sikhism will be corrupted as it is now days? So could Nanak had started a religion? He said clear that word is guru. Then it is clear that living guru (man) is not needed. Again he could not have started a religion.
<o> </o>
Blind faith: This is my main belief. As Nanak checked all the religion of his time and did not approve any. Same I do that I check all the religions and no one religion comes close to what Nanak said.
<o> </o>
The SGPC should ban lot of things that are going one. Here are just few of those things. Ardas for any purpose, path at the funuaral, ardas at wedding, ardas for family shanty for health for prosper of business, no bhai ji charge for any service done to any sikh. There should be close check by SGPC what the kathavach are preaching. Most of them are making gurus as jagugars. Should ban all the pictures of all gurus. They are not real pictures of gurus. There should be not statues of any guru as it is being sold at Harmander Sahib.
<o> </o>
All the gurdwars should come under one body that can set the stander of what is to be preached. As it is done by Roman Catholic. All the bhis should be certified by the main body. The jathedars should be elected no aponted by Badal or any one in power. These are only few things.
<o> </o>
Mere Sikhi is pure of any stupid rituals. T don’t ask any bhi to do ardas for me or my family. Is bhai is more loser to God then any common man? Why there is need for me to ask bhai do the ardas form me? Done I accept Gods hukam? Are we not told to accept the will of God?
Mere Sikhi is simple living. I don’t try to complicate my Sikhi. 
<o> </o>
<st1lace w:st="on">Lot of thing I have coved here but not all. It is not my intention to upset any one. This is mere sikhi I just wanted to share is.

seeker3k


----------



## kulbirs (May 3, 2010)

Dear Seeker3k:

SSA.

I really appreciate your questions and points raised. In fact, these small things are supposed to be clarified by our Sikh intellectuals, however, unfortunately, they all read the Janam Sakhis written after 100 or 200 years after our Sikh Gurus and many of them smack 'Brahaminical' evil-designs. 

There are many terms that need clarification in the context of Nanakian Philosophy like Naam, Simran, Amrit Vela, Kaljug, Guru, Satguru, Bip, Bipran, etc.

Nanakian/Sikh philosophy itself need clarification, whether it is an amalgamation of Hinduism and Islam, or amalgamation of Eastern Philosophy (Hinduism, Buddhism, Jainism, Confucianism, Taoism, etc.) and Semitic Philosophy (Islam, Christianity, & Jewism) [because Guru Nanak has travelled to all the centres of religion in the world (If Guru Nanak Dev ji can travel to Mecca and Medina, how it is not possible that he has not visitied centres of two other major religions - Christianity and Jewism, which are very close to Mecca and Medina, and is it not possible that he has visited Europe too.)], or it is a unique of all the other philosophies. If it is so, then to understand Sikh philosophy, you need that Nanakian Philosophy perspective to understand and truely interpret Gurbani.You cannot interpret and understand 'Nanakian Philosophy', then using perspectives of eastern and semitic philosophy. This is what is happening and true understanding of Gurbani is not spreading to our people. It is then, people like you and me and many others (may be thousands and lakhs in this world) follow their understanding and are not able to reach the 'true' path.

I will try to discuss more on these in coming days. Let's pray (we don't need a priest for this and other things, as you rightly said) to Almighty 'Waheguru', Hari, Narayan, Ram, Thakur, Rabb, Khuda, Alaho, etc, to give us wisdom to understand HIS true Naam and Guru Shabad. 

Gur Fateh.


----------



## spnadmin (May 3, 2010)

What is Mere Sikhi? How do we practice Sikhi in its most essential form, its simplest form, its basic form?


----------



## kulbirs (May 3, 2010)

Dear Naraynjot Kaur ji

WKWF

Kindly give me some time, I will get back to you in this regard.

Gur Fateh


----------



## spnadmin (May 3, 2010)

Thank you very much kulbirs ji.


----------



## seeker3k (May 3, 2010)

Dear Kulbirs,


Thank you for the support. In my understanding Nanakwent to Macca to know more about the Islam. He did not go there to teach and liberate Muslim. When Nanak grew up there were Muslim in ffice:smarttags" /><st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">India</st1:country-region>. The Muslim does not believe in rebirth. Hindus and other religion that were from Hindus did believe it. He was curious about it so that’s why he went to <st1:city w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Mecca</st1:city>. When he went there he found that they also are caught up the surreptitious rituals as the Hindus were. There no mention of Jews Christians in his bani. He may not have encountered any Christians in <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:country-region w:st="on">India</st1:country-region>.  *There have been Christians in India since the 1rst century CE, and Jews before that. *



So he had no idea about the Christians and Jews. There was no need to go to <st1lace w:st="on">Europe. He did not go there for site seeing. 

It is a rule in this forum that Gurbani is not on discussion table here. But how can we know what is correct or wrong? As I was growing up the moolmanter  was read as 
*
This is not true. Gurbani is discussed every day throughout this forum. Narayanjot Kaur*

Ek omkar. It has been changed few times since then. Now it is read as ak ong kar. Which one is right? Were the bhai ji of the 40’s to 70 were wrong? Or because the <st1lace w:st="on">Om is Hindu word and it should not be read as om?
The other is: soche soche na hoi, je soche lakh bar. As we all understood then that even u think of some thing lakh bar it is no use till you do it. Now I hear that It is soch as sucha=clean? Sat Sing Maskeen was the first that I heard to say that. Which one is correct?  Maskeen also claim that Kirpan is not a sword but is kirpa that guru did on us? For 300 years we been carrying sword for nothing? That’s why I said in my last post that there should be one body that control what is being preached. 
Here I am not criticizing gubani I just want to know which one is correct. As far as the 10<sup>th</sup> granth does not look like any of the bani is written by Gobind Singh. As all of you can see in the adi Granth the ending of a salok shabd is with the name of Nanak. There is not a single shabad, sloke end with Nanak’s name. Guru Tegbhader ji’s bani also ended with Nanak’s name. Why then Gobind Singh’s bani don’t end with Nanak’s name? As it is stated that all the bani was lost in the sarsa nadi when they left Anadpur.
The big fuss in <st1lace w:st="on">Punjab about Darshan Singh is that he is insulting the Bani and insulting Guru Gobind Singh. Are all those SGPC and Dall are blind or they cant read what is written in the 10<sup>th</sup> granth? The peson who compiled it did he not read what is written and he is copping it?

Some one more knowledge can put more light on it. 

By asking God of any name to give is the wisdom to understand. I think it is not the right-way to go. God have nothing to do with it. We created the problem and we should solve it

Seeker3k
*
Most of this is not on the subject of the thread. The thread has been wandering now for a day. Please return to Mere Sikhi. *


----------



## spnadmin (May 3, 2010)

I have tried to be gentle and diplomatic in my requests. The thread is going off track. Please return to the topic of Mere Sikhi. Later today I will check and start a new thread if I need to. Thank you, Narayanjot Kaur


----------



## Simranman1 (May 3, 2010)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> I have tried to be gentle and diplomatic in my requests. The thread is going off track. Please return to the topic of Mere Sikhi. Later today I will check and start a new thread if I need to. Thank you, Narayanjot Kaur





SSA,
Unless a full and frank discussion is allowed, we may never come any way near an accurate answer.
R we going to pussyfoot arround, make up rules to avoid arguments, (upsetting people), or r we going to search 4 the truth?
Accuracy is of paramount importance, it leads to the truth, and the truth my friend, shall set u (n possibly everyone) Free!!!
Would be Much obliged if if this question is allowed room to expand n explore this theme fully.
Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## spnadmin (May 3, 2010)

sphuling said:


> SSA,
> Unless a full and frank discussion is allowed, we may never come any way near an accurate answer.
> R we going to pussyfoot arround, make up rules to avoid arguments, (upsetting people), or r we going to search 4 the truth?
> Accuracy is of paramount importance, it leads to the truth, and the truth my friend, shall set u (n possibly everyone) Free!!!
> ...




sphuling ji

I am not sure which rules your perceive are "made up" in order "to avoid arguments."

We need to abide by Forum rules and staying on topic is one of them. :blinkingkaur:

Definitely, these are important topics and we need to explore their themes "fully." So we should do that in separate threads to keep this discussion on track.

:happykaur:

I will assist in that regard. Your perceptions are very relevant..


----------



## spnadmin (May 3, 2010)

seeker3k said:


> Dear Kulbirs,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seekr3k and sphuling ji

Here is how we can break down Seeker3k's suggestions so that we can see how many new threads to start and what they might be about. 


Ek omkar. It has been  changed few times since then. Now it is read as ak ong kar. Which one is  right? Were the bhai ji of the 40’s to 70 were wrong? Or because the <st1lace w:st="on">Om is Hindu word and it  should not be read as om?

1. Why are there different readings of the mool mantar? 

The other is: soche soche na  hoi, je soche lakh bar. As we all understood then that even u think of  some thing lakh bar it is no use till you do it. Now I hear that It is  soch as sucha=clean? Sat Sing Maskeen was the first that I heard to say  that. Which one is correct? 

2. What is Gyani Maskeen ji's vichaar of _soche soche na hoi, je osche lakh bar?  _How does he explain his views?


Maskeen also claim that Kirpan is not a  sword but is kirpa that guru did on us? For 300 years we been carrying  sword for nothing? 

3. Can we discuss Gyani Makeen ji's understanding of "kirpan?"

That’s why I said in my last post that there should  be one body that control what is being preached. 

4. Should Sikhism have one body or panel that controls what is preached regarding the basic beliefs of Sikhism?


 As far as the 10<sup>th</sup>  granth does not look like any of the bani is written by Gobind Singh.  As all of you can see in the adi Granth the ending of a salok shabd is  with the name of Nanak. There is not a single shabad, sloke end with  Nanak’s name. Guru Tegbhader ji’s bani also ended with Nanak’s name. Why  then Gobind Singh’s bani don’t end with Nanak’s name? 

5. Why do none of the hymns within the "Dasam" Granth end with Nanak's name, as do the shabads and salokas of Sri Guru Granth Sahib? Is this further evidence of inconsistencies between these granths?


 The big fuss in <st1lace w:st="on">Punjab about Darshan Singh is that he is insulting  the Bani and insulting Guru Gobind Singh. Are all those SGPC and Dall  are blind or they cant read what is written in the 10<sup>th</sup>  granth? The peson who compiled it did he not read what is written and he  is copping it?

6. What yardstick or measure was used by the SGPC and Akaal Takht and the Dal's to judge what is written in the "10th" Granth? Did Darshan Singh really insult Guru Gobind Singh? 


By asking God of any name to  give is the wisdom to understand. I think it is not the right-way to  go. God have nothing to do with it. We created the problem and we should  solve it

Should we, Sikhs, ask God for the wisdom to understand our problems? Or, should be accept responsibility for problems we have created, and solve them on our own?
*
If there are any more digressions, these new threads will be started and comments will be moved accordingly. **And irrelevant comments past, present and future will be either deleted or moved. *


----------



## Simranman1 (May 3, 2010)

My humble oppinion is, it will expand, digress, definitions given, exchanged, then at some point it will start to contract, and we will start to get near 'Mere Sikhy'.
Different threads will make that process much mor difficult.
So Please, Please let it run as is.
Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## Admin (May 3, 2010)

We can name titles of the thread like "Mere Sikhi - Question One 1 and so on...", how about that? and we can post a link to the original topic (this one) at the top of the first post of each sub-threads.   this way it would be easier to track the thoughts.


----------



## Simranman1 (May 3, 2010)

Aman Singh said:


> We can name titles of the thread like "Mere Sikhi - Question One 1 and so on...", how about that? and we can post a link to the original topic (this one) at the top of the first post of each sub-threads.  this way it would be easier to track the thoughts.


 Yes that sounds ggod, if all are aggreeable, lets do it this way.
Thanks for listening.


----------



## kulbirs (May 4, 2010)

WKWF:

You all are correct that we should stick to Mere Sikhi thread, Mr. Seeker3K is going out of track, as he has no knowledge of Guru Nanak travels. There were plenty of hindus in punjab, then why Guru Nanak went to important religious places of Hindus. The semitic religions - Islam, Christians, and Jews they all refer their holy book as book - Kateb as said by Guru Nanak, Guru Nanak dev ji bani when refers 'kateb', it means religious text of semitic religions.
Similary, 'Simritis' refer to scriptures of Buddhism and Jains.

Guru Nanak needs no sight seeing either to Europe or else where, he was messenger of Almighty, for him, nothing was impossible. Wisdom is a boon only given to few by HIM, and one should ask from HIM to guide, even if you say it was our mistake not Gods. Kindly correct your understanding of religion and langauge. My Almighty give you wisdom!  MIND YOUR LANGUAGE WHEN YOU REFER TO GURUS...........................

And STICK TO THE THREAD Mr. Seeker3k.

No more discussion except MERE SIKHI. If you have stuff for Mere Sikhi speak, or search some other forum. 

GUR FATEH.


----------



## Harry Rakhraj (May 4, 2010)

I am gratified that people like Kulbirs also write on this Forum. These are the kind of people who go beyond the '_ matha tek_', '_*try *to listen to gurbani recital'_ and bring a new approach to understanding the ethos of Sikhi. 
Thank you Kulbirs ji, just for being you.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (May 4, 2010)

Vaheguru ji ka khalsa!  Vaheguru ji ki fateh!!

[Kulbirs ji,

Although you were not addressing me, you are, of course correct.  I have amended this post to bwgin with a proper greeting.]

How do we, as Sikhs, perceive The Eternal?  Certainly, this would be a part of "mere Sikhi."  "The Eternal" is the phrase I usually use when writing as the English  term "God" might conjure up the abrahamic image of the nasty old man  with the long white beard pointing out all our shortcomings.  Certainly  not a part of Sikhi, mere or otherwise.

I am wondering if, perhaps, we need to be careful when referring to the Eternal.  As The Eternal is genderless, I have experimented with pronouns. For one year, I used "he," the next year "she," and the next "it." Although both he and she are inaccurate, a case could be made for using "he," as The Eternal is referred to as our bridegroom.  A problem with the use of the masculine pronoun is that is reinforces the patriarchal aspect of culture, notably Punjabi culture, that we, as Sikhs,  are trying to overcome (aren't we?). I believe, however, that the only way that is not misleading is to use the neutral pronoun "It."  I am pretty consistent in my usage.  I believe "It" fits the Mool Mantar and the spirit of Shri Guru Granth Sahib ji.

ikonkaar


----------



## kulbirs (May 4, 2010)

Dear Harry:

SSA

Listening to Gurbani is one part, reading it, understanding it and imbibing it is most important to be a Gursikh. When you hear recital of Gurbani, you hear what is being recorded or being sung by a ragi who may choose a shabad for an occasion or his liking. But when you read, you read anything and everything in Guru Granth Sahib. Mata-Tek is showing your respect, but imbibing is more important.

If people like you also write on this kind of forum without even starting with SSA or WKWF, Almighty save this coming new generation, who lives in a modern and western world, forgetting that there are hundreds and thousands of Sikhs in India who even do not know whom we Sikhs worship. Be practical and rational when you type something.

May Almighty give you wisdom. kindly stick to the Theme - MERE SIKHI.

Gur Fateh.


----------



## seeker3k (May 4, 2010)

kulbirs said:


> WKWF:
> 
> You all are correct that we should stick to Mere Sikhi thread, Mr. Seeker3K is going out of track, as he has no knowledge of Guru Nanak travels. There were plenty of hindus in punjab, then why Guru Nanak went to important religious places of Hindus. The semitic religions - Islam, Christians, and Jews they all refer their holy book as book - Kateb as said by Guru Nanak, Guru Nanak dev ji bani when refers 'kateb', it means religious text of semitic religions.
> Similary, 'Simritis' refer to scriptures of Buddhism and Jains.
> ...


 

You have spoken very wisely spoken.  <?"urn:fficeffice" />
<o> </o>
TRUTH ALWAYS HURT.
<o> </o>
Has any Hindus complain when you refer just ram Krishan gita ?
If we are stuck in the names then who is going to help us?


----------



## kulbirs (May 5, 2010)

Waheguru Ji Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh.

Dear Mai Harinder Kaur ji.

Though I am aware of the Almighty's genderlessness, my apologies for referring IT as HIM or HER. I will be careful in future about this.

I am working on 'Mere Sikhi', as you have started an excellent discussion, and I want to be one of the contributory to it. 

Thank you.

Gur Fateh.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (May 9, 2010)

As I keep thinking about this topic, it seems to me that any distillation of Sikhi to its essence would have to start with Naam.  Certainly Naam distinguishes Sikhi from all other religions.  There are other religions/philosophy that have great similarities to Sikhi.  I think immediately of the Tao Te Ching of Taoism. 

What is lacking, making the whole system incomplete and not very useful is  Naam.  That looks simple enough at first glance, but in fact, it opens another can of worms.  What is Naam?  I think that must be question must be answered in some way before we can go much farther, at least before I can go much farther.    (I think we need a smiling questioning smiley, too.)


----------



## Harry Rakhraj (May 9, 2010)

I appreciate Mai Harinder Kaur ji's latest post on ' mere Sikhi '. It brings a totally new dynamic to the subject: N_aam._
I am totally wowed by her perceptiveness!
I only wish I had thought of this myself.

Gurfateh.


----------



## roopsidhu (May 9, 2010)

SSA to everyone
The idea presented by Aman Singh ji  seems the best one
Roopsidhu


----------



## roopsidhu (May 9, 2010)

Mai Harinder Kaur Ji
SSA
Very wel said. At ang number 305 of SGGS ji, Sri Guru Ramdas ji, while defining the true sikh, has kept the Naam as very first and "a must have" factor of  a true sikh. Let me put it in this way that, defination and the duties of a true sikh as finely detailed in SGGS ji ( without any Add-ons or SRMs) is the mere sikhi, The Naam being the most important and must have factor of it.
Roop Sidhu


----------



## Simranman1 (May 17, 2010)

What about the three Pillars of Sikhy?


----------



## roopsidhu (May 17, 2010)

Here we discuss mere sikhi in the light of Sgi guru granth sahib ji.  MERE SIKHI


----------



## Simranman1 (May 17, 2010)

roopsidhu said:


> Here we discuss mere sikhi in the light of Sgi guru granth sahib ji. MERE SIKHI


 
Exactly!


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (May 17, 2010)

Now I think we are getting somewhere!

Naam, three pillars, all in light of SGGS ji.  What is the meaning of this?


----------



## roopsidhu (May 18, 2010)

Whatever the deffination of mere sikhi we reach to, must match to the teachings of sggs ji
roopsidhu


----------



## Simranman1 (May 18, 2010)

roopsidhu said:


> Whatever the deffination of mere sikhi we reach to, must match to the teachings of Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji
> roopsidhu


 
SSA Roopsidhu,
Would you be kind enough to explain what you mean by this statement?

SSA.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Nov 7, 2010)

sphuling said:


> SSA Roopsidhu,
> Would you be kind enough to explain what you mean by this statement?
> 
> SSA.



...And here the discussion stopped with minimal exploration of my question.  May we please pick this up and go forward?

What is Naam?


----------



## roopsidhu (Nov 7, 2010)

SSA,
Nice to read that thread has restarted to discuss further. 
RoopSidhu


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Nov 7, 2010)

roopsidhu said:


> SSA,
> Nice to read that thread has restarted to discuss further.
> RoopSidhu




So, shall we discuss Naam?


----------



## gurbanicd (Nov 8, 2010)

1. Ang 601 Line 18 Raag Sorath: Guru Amar Das
ਸੋ ਸਿਖੁ ਸਖਾ ਬੰਧਪੁ ਹੈ ਭਾਈ ਜਿ ਗੁਰ ਕੇ ਭਾਣੇ ਵਿਚਿ ਆਵੈ ॥
so sikh sakhaa bandhhap hai bhaaee j gur kae bhaanae vich aavai ||
सो सिखु सखा बंधपु है भाई जि गुर के भाणे विचि आवै ॥
He alone is a Sikh, a friend, a relative and a sibling, who walks in the Way of the Guru's WilL

what is naam?

the complete defination of NAAM has been explained by bhai sahib bhai veer singh in his book "GURMAT NAAM".It is a very small book.

gurfatehji


----------



## roopsidhu (Nov 8, 2010)

SSA,
Naam is name of god.The Naam is the practice of remembering the god.
Naam is a word or words used to practice worshiping or remembering the God.
Some people belive that Naam is a word which remits a specific frequency when recited and that frequency matches with the frequency of Anhat naad. When the both frequencies matches it connects us with the God Al Mighty. 
Roopsidhu


----------



## seeker3k (Nov 8, 2010)

Dear gurbanicd,

I can not get that book GURMAT NAAM

Can you please tell us what is that word (naam ) that we have to reist to get murged into GOD?


----------



## gurbanicd (Nov 8, 2010)

seeker3k said:


> Dear gurbanicd,
> 
> I can not get that book GURMAT NAAM
> 
> Can you please tell us what is that word (naam ) that we have to reist to get murged into GOD?



According to the blessed soul of Bhai veer singh ji All our effort to move to god including recitation of gurmantar  WAHEGURU (as guided by gurugranth sahib ji) is naam . 
From our  first effort to continuous flow of love from god is NAAM.
our efforts include "Sift salah" sadh sangat, gurbani vichar,satsangat,etc. 

The gurmat naam book for appx Rs 15 in India.

bhula chukan di khima


----------



## seeker3k (Nov 9, 2010)

gurbanicd said:


> According to the blessed soul of Bhai veer singh ji All our effort to move to god including recitation of gurmantar WAHEGURU (as guided by gurugranth sahib ji) is naam . From our first effort to continuous flow of love from god is NAAM. Our efforts include "Sift salah" sadh sangat, gurbani vichar,satsangat,etc.
> 
> The gurmat naam book for appx Rs 15 in India.
> 
> bhula chukan di khima


 

Gurbanicd,

Thanks for that. I could not find any vers sloke in Granth that says waheguru is the naam we should recite. Only the bhatts recited it 5 times in the granth. No guru I know ever used waheguru in any of their bani. Nanak said it many times to recite the naam but he never told what naam.

I would be very thankful if you can tell me in which sloke in the granth we r told to recite waheguru?

This is for my information I am not trying to pick argument with you or any one else.

Seeker3k


----------



## gurbanicd (Nov 9, 2010)

seeker3k said:


> Gurbanicd,
> 
> Thanks for that. I could not find any vers sloke in Granth that says waheguru is the naam we should recite. Only the bhatts recited it 5 times in the granth. No guru I know ever used waheguru in any of their bani. Nanak said it many times to recite the naam but he never told what naam.
> 
> ...



Bhai Gurdaas Ji ‘re-emphasises’ Guru Nanak Sahib Ji’s Mantar, which he blessed the Sikhs with. The Mantar, which is recorded in Gurbani and also bestowed upon Sikhs by the Panj Piaare:

ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰੂ ਮੰਤ੍ਰ ਹੈ ਜਪ ਹਉਮੈਂ ਖੋਈ ॥ ਆਪ ਗਵਾਏ ਆਪ ਹੈ ਗੁਣ ਗੁਣੀ ਪਰੋਈ ॥13॥

"The Gurmantar is "Vaheguru", through reciting which erases egotism. Losing egotism and merging into the qualities of the supreme Lord, he himself becomes full of qualities.

1. Ang 1006 Line 19 Raag Maaroo: Guru Arjan Dev
ਚਲਤ ਬੈਸਤ ਸੋਵਤ ਜਾਗਤ ਗੁਰ ਮੰਤ੍ਰੁ ਰਿਦੈ ਚਿਤਾਰਿ ॥
chalath baisath sovath jaagath gur manthra ridhai chithaar ||
चलत बैसत सोवत जागत गुर मंत्रु रिदै चितारि ॥
While walking and sitting, sleeping and waking, contemplate within your heart the GurMantra.

hari, ram, rab, allah are different kirtam names of god and all are respectful. but to recite only gurmantar(WAHEGURU) is to be recited. the mantar which has been provided to us by our guru and in our case it is through PANJ PIARAS.

we should not use adjectives like "satnam waheguru" or ek onkar waheguru (in general)while reciting waheguru.FOR COMPLETE DETAILS YOU CAN READ  SIMRAN BOOK NO 111 BY KHOJI JI OF DODRA SANGAT AVAILABLE FOR  Rs 1 in india and other countries also usa and canada etc.

BHULAN CHUKAN DI KHIMA


----------



## seeker3k (Nov 12, 2010)

MY question was where in SGGS we been told to recite whaeguru as manter. I am not concern about bhi Gurdas. We should take the guidence from SGGS not from any one else

So do you think Bhi Gurdas is better the all the guru?

I am in India now so t can take long time for me to reply. Sorry about that


----------



## gurbanicd (Nov 12, 2010)

seeker3k said:


> MY question was where in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji we been told to recite whaeguru as manter. I am not concern about bhi Gurdas. We should take the guidence from Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji not from any one else
> 
> So do you think Bhi Gurdas is better the all the guru?
> 
> I am in India now so t can take long time for me to reply. Sorry about that


 
*1. Ang 142 Line 7 Raag Maajh: Guru Nanak Dev*
ਕਲਹਿ ਬੁਰੀ ਸੰਸਾਰਿ ਵਾਦੇ ਖਪੀਐ ॥
kalehi buree sansaar vaadhae khapeeai ||
कलहि बुरी संसारि वादे खपीऐ ॥
The strife of this world is evil; these struggles are consuming it.

bhulan chukan di khima


----------



## seeker3k (Nov 12, 2010)

roopsidhu said:


> SSA,
> Naam is name of god.The Naam is the practice of remembering the god.
> Naam is a word or words used to practice worshiping or remembering the God.
> Some people belive that Naam is a word which remits a specific frequency when recited and that frequency matches with the frequency of Anhat naad. When the both frequencies matches it connects us with the God Al Mighty.
> Roopsidhu




Lets look at one example:

If few men sitting in a group and calls one name to see if he is there in that group. But there is no one of that name in the group. No one answer to the call.

How can we be sure that God will reply if we keep calling whaheguru?

You have to call the right name of God to listen and reply to you


----------



## roopsidhu (Nov 12, 2010)

SSA,
Seeker3k ji,
Its believed that when we practice Naam, accoustic resonance takes place. Practicing the The True Naam (right name as you have stated) generates the resonance with the Anahat. Its the pratice of Naam which takes us to the beta-state-of mind. i:e Mannan ( sanskrit word meaning beta state of mind.)
I m sorry its very difficult to describe it in words.One must practice the Naam simran to realise the exact state of it. 
Any how this is just my opinion, based upon the writings and discussions of scholers like you. We all are curious about it and are trying to learn more from these discussions, so am I.
Roopsidhu


----------



## Balkar Singh (Nov 12, 2010)

reply "attachment" is not being uploaded. shows 'error on page'


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 12, 2010)

Balkar Singhji

Which attachment are you referring to? I have checked back 2 pages and do not see one. Please indicate the page number found in the upper right corner and also the bottom right corner of the page of comments. Will try to fix it if I can find it.


----------



## Harry Rakhraj (Apr 21, 2014)

Revisiting the Post after a period of over 2 years I find I've grown in the meanwhile. I'm not so sure that what I wrote earlier holds true. All I'm now sure of is that the "shrawan" of the gentle baani forms a large, very large part of being a Sikh.
Gur Fateh


----------



## AngloSikhPeace (Apr 21, 2014)

Don't we already have a simple explanation of Sikhi?

Ek Onkar, Satgur Prasad. Just four words.


----------



## Harry Rakhraj (Apr 21, 2014)

Appreciate your response but I expected something more substantial.


----------



## AngloSikhPeace (Apr 21, 2014)

Harry Rakhraj said:


> Appreciate your response but I expected something more substantial.


Sorry, I was just giving a general response to the thread, not your specific question.


----------



## Rupinder.Singh (Jul 27, 2015)

Dear all 

WJKK WJKF

It feels so good to come back to SPN, I would say thanks to Harry ji for poking this Thread.

Admin ji, It took me a while to recover my forgotten password, The Text Images being displayed before a password can be reset, are extremely hard and difficult to read. I had to refresh those images a lot of times before I got an image that was bit easier to guess(..still hard to read). I know it is good for our own security but it could also become a factor to drive people away. Please look into it if possible.


Now back to the topic of "Mere Sikhi" which eventually turned into "What is Naam" discussion in the last few posts.

We all  grow with time and our understanding and perspective on topics also change with time. That is why we human beings are not "AKAAL (ie. Independent of time)", but Akaal is a state we all want to achieve. Gurbani enshrined in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji is "Akaal" as it was true when it was written, is true today and will be true in times to come. Truly Time Independent.

I appologize in advance if some of my thoughts today do not align with my earlier posts, thats just how we learn and grow.

On topic of Naam, I have been trying to find out from Gurbani what actually Naam is. I have tried to discuss what i think naam is with many but very few of them could agree with me, or in other words i might have failed to explain it properly.I will try it here. Again I am open to discussions, criticism, corrections.
----------------------

What is Naam:

Please consider following three points:

1. *Gurbani emphasizes a lot on "Karam"* i.e. our actions or act of doing something, be it thinking, reflecting, responding, etc, etc.

2. Another thing *Gurbani emphasizes a lot is "Truth"*. We cant be truthfull until and unless we are true to our own self. We can tell lies to the world, and they may even believe it, but deep inside us we know, something is not true. Telling lies to our inner self is an impossible task.

*ਅਗਹੁ ਦੇਖੈ ਪਿਛਹੁ ਦੇਖੈ ਤੁਝ ਤੇ ਕਹਾ ਛਪਾਵੈ ॥੩॥*

We can ignore the truth but it will still be there, even after years of ignorance.

There is one more fact of life I came across,
3. "*If we define something wrongly and mark the definition unchangable, Chances are we may not ever find the real thing coz it is possible that the real thing might have totally different attributes*"

So I keep my options open, while moving on.

There are few posts here which suggest that "Naam" has not been defined in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji. I am not saying that they are wrong, but i tend to not agree with that statement.

And then there are other posts which state that "Waheguru" is the only naam quoting following lines of Respected Bhai Gurdass ji (vaar 13, pauri 2).

*ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰਮੰਤ੍ਰ ਹੈ ਜਪਿ ਹਉਮੈ ਖੋਈ।*

But I always fail to grasp why people quoting above lines do not find any value in the below lines of same respected Bhai Gurdass ji (Vaar 1, Pauri 1) 

*ਨਮਸਕਾਰ ਗੁਰਦੇਵ ਕੋ ਸਤਿਨਾਮ ਜਿਸ ਮੰਤ੍ਰ ਸੁਣਾਇਆ।*

*I would prefer to put my point forward as follows:*

The very first lines of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji are as follows:

*ੴ ਸਤਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਕਰਤਾ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਨਿਰਭਉ ਨਿਰਵੈਰੁ ਅਕਾਲ ਮੂਰਤਿ ਅਜੂਨੀ ਸੈਭੰ ਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥*

And in my opinion Key to Naam lies in above starting line.

*Now for a while focus your attention to following couplet.*
*ਸਤਿ ਨਾਮੁ*

According to Prof Sahib Singh, and many other translaters, and my own observation of Gurbani Syntax, most of the words ending with "Sihari" (ਸਤਿ) *signify an action*.

If we follow that rule, *ਸਤਿ is not a noun or adjective, it is actualy a verb. which essentially means "Doing Truth full Actions".*

*ਨਾਮੁ is the Naam we all are discussing here and are trying to find.*

So in my understanding

ਸਤਿ ਨਾਮੁ is actually the definition of Naam, Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji talks about it through out.

So I personally translate it as follows:

*"Doing Truth full Actions is THE NAAM"*

This definition of Naamu, includes *"Karam"* (point 1 above) and *Truth* (point 2. above).

ਅਮਲੁ ਕਰਿ ਧਰਤੀ ਬੀਜੁ ਸਬਦੋ ਕਰਿ ਸਚ ਕੀ ਆਬ ਨਿਤ ਦੇਹਿ ਪਾਣੀ ॥

This naamu can only be recited by actually adhering to the principle of truth, by living it practically in every thing we do in our life. And that person will become of a distinguised status of *ਕਰਤਾ ਪੁਰਖੁ*, one who truly practices righteous and truthfull Actions (Karam), ie, one who is ਕਰਤਾ (ie.Doer), state of oneness with almighty.

*ਜਬ ਹਮ ਹੋਤੇ ਤਬ ਤੂ ਨਾਹੀ ਅਬ ਤੂਹੀ ਮੈ ਨਾਹੀ ॥*


If we adhere to this Naam, We become *ਨਿਰਭਉ* (ie. Fearless) because the very root of fear is in something that is not true.

If we adhere to This Naam, we become *ਨਿਰਵੈਰੁ* (without enimity) because if we decide to be true, it becomes irelevant if person in front of you is a friend or a foe, we will always take side of truth.

If we adhere to this Naam, our thought process becomes Akaal*(ਅਕਾਲ)* , we were true when it happened, we are true today and we will be true in the times to come no matter what.

If we adhere to this Naam, we automatically become *ਅਜੂਨੀ* ( Free of incarnations) ie. we would niether incarnate as a friend to cover up a friend's wrongdoing,or incarnate as a Foe to selectively highlight an enemy's wrong doing. Rather we will stick to truth and remain ਅਜੂਨੀ.

This Naam can  be recited only if we realise it within our innerselves. No third person can make us recite this naam, until and unless we are ourselves willing to do so within our self *(ਸੈਭੰ)*.

This state can only be realised/achieved through *ਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ* ie. through(ie. ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ) spiritual wisdom(ie. ਗੁਰ).

*And that in a nutshell is "Mere Sikhi" everything else originates and flows out from here onwards.*


Our Gurus have consistently used following lines:

*ੴ ਸਤਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਕਰਤਾ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਨਿਰਭਉ ਨਿਰਵੈਰੁ ਅਕਾਲ ਮੂਰਤਿ ਅਜੂਨੀ ਸੈਭੰ ਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥*

*or its shorter version

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥*

at start of most of the  different compilations, in a way to highlight and remind us our goal of life and how it can be achieved.

---------------------

Thats all for now. Will tunein later.

Bhul Chuk Maaf


Rupinder Singh
Keep learning


----------

